# Spongebob



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 23, 2019)

Do u guys still watch spongebob??


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 23, 2019)

Yep. Although it doesn't hold a candle to the pinnacle of Nicktoons which is Rocko's Modern Life.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2019)

If it came on the TV I would happily watch it. 

I wouldn't seek it out though.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 23, 2019)

I have stopped watching it because i don't have cable, but if there's an old episode i see when im at someone else's house i watch it. My favorite episode will always be the "Hash slinging slasher" episode.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 23, 2019)

also band geeks. Band Geeks was fucking epic.


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 23, 2019)

Only the spongebob memes


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Mar 23, 2019)

No because spongebob is dead (or should be)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2019)

"The pioneers used to ride these babies for miles"


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 23, 2019)

Nope and I think the series has become a stale franchise zombie. (Though this comes from me a person constantly re-watches episodes of Forensic Files.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2019)

Only in meme form.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 23, 2019)

No, but the first several seasons are unmatched. The show has qualities of classic cartoons, being extremely slapstick and self-aware to cater to younger audiences, while entertaining older audiences with subtle mature jokes, social commentary, and squidward's self-deprecating and perpetually bothered personality. There's not a single episode you couldn't find something to clip and make into a meme or YTP video.


----------



## Peach's (Mar 23, 2019)

When I see the older seasons are on TV are on, I watch them to kill time, nothing past 2005 however, I do not want to puke.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 23, 2019)

Nah, most of the new episode aren't that funny.
I still quote it tho, too many good jokes that can go in almost any situation.


----------



## Bink (Mar 23, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Yep. Although it doesn't hold a candle to the pinnacle of Nicktoons which is Rocko's Modern Life.


YAS! Rockos modern life is both equally entertaining and disturbing on a level Spongebob could never reach. I haven’t seen any of Spongebob in a while... it was ok, but it never really stuck with me like other cartoons.


----------



## Tendo64 (Mar 24, 2019)

Sometimes, but only the first four seasons really. I hate to be that person but I'm not a fan of the direction the show went afterwards and I only watch the first four occasionally for nostalgic reasons. Because, while quotable and funny as heck, it's not really my thing anymore.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 24, 2019)

Nope, cant stand the show. I can feel my brain cells dying when it plays.

But the memes that come from it are definitely a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Arvid (Mar 31, 2019)

I personally still love Spongebob but the only times I ever watch it is when I glance up at the Screen. I'm like a lot of other People(Or Furries) now. I watch it in Meme Form. But again, I still love it.


----------

